# Uroctonus mordax  ?



## chrispy (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a new addition. Its a local scorpion.I keep only T's and centipedes. I have I'd it through the search threads here , but can't find to much more info on them.It should be Uroctonus mordax (NW forest scorp). No pics yet. Can they climb ? It burrowed a little. I have it on coco now,planning to add some sand about half/half. The potency of the venom from what Ive read seems to be the lowest of any scorps.Correct? It would not sting the tweezers. Should humidity be high/low? Temps warm or hot?  Is there a species that is similar that I could compare care sheets to? Is it known to be communal?  If so, how many per sq.ft. ?  Do they have some lightning fast speed or quick bursts that it has not shown yet?   Thanks for the help , Chris


----------



## Crono (Apr 26, 2007)

http://scorpions.isaac-online.com/

Just look up the caresheet on that site, it answers most of your questions.


----------



## drapion (Apr 26, 2007)

Keep it like you found it...Same temps and humidity..


----------



## jamesc (Apr 26, 2007)

chrispy said:


> I have a new addition. Its a local scorpion.I keep only T's and centipedes. I have I'd it through the search threads here , but can't find to much more info on them.It should be Uroctonus mordax (NW forest scorp). No pics yet. Can they climb ? It burrowed a little. I have it on coco now,planning to add some sand about half/half. The potency of the venom from what Ive read seems to be the lowest of any scorps.Correct? It would not sting the tweezers. Should humidity be high/low? Temps warm or hot?  Is there a species that is similar that I could compare care sheets to?  Is it known to be communal?  If so, how many per sq.ft. ?  Do they have some lightning fast speed or quick bursts that it has not shown yet?   Thanks for the help , Chris


OK I will try to answer all of your questions. 
Can they climb? 
Yes all scorps can but this species will dig a scrape or burrow. You can set it up like a terrestrial

The potency of the venom is pretty low and it likes to play dead when threatened, very vicious  

Should humidity be high/low?
I keep mine slightly humid, not very much at all just not bone dry. A water dish is needed too in case that wasn't covered.

Is it known to be communal?
Yes

If so, how many per sq.ft. ?
Just make sure there are plenty of hides. You could put 5 or so in a 5.5 gallon just keep an eye on them to make sure there is no fighting.

Do they have some lightning fast speed or quick bursts that it has not shown yet?
They aren't very fast and tend to just play dead.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask, I'm here at work all night anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 27, 2007)

Chrispy, do you have any pics?  I have a juvenile and I'm curious to see just how big they get.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks all.  This guy seems pretty chill. I feed him a dubia on tweezers ,I waved it in front of his burrow and a claw came out snapping in the air blindly. I put the dubia close and he tugged away. Do I throw in a few or just one every few days. 

The site link helped alot.I searched a long time and didnt find any of this info.

 I didnt find him myself.It was given to me.The area changes in temps and humidity through out the year.  but mostly dry when they are active.

jamesc thanks ,its good to hear a keeper say the same as the caresheet I just found/given. You said they can climb .Is that smooth glass and plastics also.

do scorpions have that burst of speed like a T even if its slower normally

no pics yet. Ill post when I get some w/size reference.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Apr 28, 2007)

chrispy said:


> You said they can climb .Is that smooth glass and plastics also.


Nope -- mine climbs around on the substrate, and I'll bet she'd climb up a stick if I gave her one, but I'm not aware of any scorps that can climb smooth sheer surfaces.



chrispy said:


> do scorpions have that burst of speed like a T even if its slower normally


Mine skitters kinda quickly, but not so much that you'll lose her (as long as you're paying attention).


----------



## chrispy (Apr 29, 2007)

Crono said:


> http://scorpions.isaac-online.com/
> 
> Just look up the caresheet on that site, it answers most of your questions.


This site has a ton of pics .


----------

